# Best lense for flat light



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I heart yellow..........


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Hi Pink Prizm from Oakley is the best flat light one I had so far. (Not rose. Pink.)
I had tried the Hi Yellow, too, but my eyes don't like them. I get dizzy.


----------



## sh00gs (Dec 12, 2019)

Super happy with my Smith ChromaPop Storm Yellow Flash.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I love my Anon M3 with Red Ice lens. Best low light lenses I have ever used by far. Only complaint is if the sun comes out my retinas fry. I'm also a fan of yellow lenses. Bonus points for the MFI face mask integration.

Kind of seems like any high end flat/low light goggle lens has it's fans.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Prizm Hi Pink or Prizm Rose have been amazing depending on how much ambient light there is. Hi Pink is more versatile for anything but brighter conditions.


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Really you want one of the newer goggles that have the selective constrast/band enhancement tech in the lens.

Ie. Oakley - Prizm (Hi Pink is very highly regarded for low light)
Smith - ChromaPop (Storm Yellow is incredibly well regarded, and some reviewers say it beats all the others out there, including Oakley's Prizm offerings, which due to Oakley's reputation/PR and of course the quality of the lenses, tend to be regarded as the industry standard for this kind of selective lens tech)
Anon - Sonar (Sonar Infrared is great for low light)
Dragon - Lumalens

So really you want goggle models from one of these companies where they offer lenses that have the above tech (all goggles in the last couple of years do) and then just need to choose the combination where the high light lens is the right VLT you want, and the low light lens has the right VLT you prefer for flat light. Some manufacturers don't give a second lens included with the goggle by default (ie. Oakley mostly).


----------



## sh00gs (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes all that ☝? ... really just get the ones that fit your face the best.

my yellow flash are the alternate to everyday green on my I/O Mag XL


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Clear.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Smith Yellow Storm lense for flat days, if its snowing and im wiping at the lens all day, im going clear, ruined enough lens coating in my life lol


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys I really appreciate it. I’ll look into the suggestions. Right now leaning towards Oakley or Anon.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I 


OU812 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys I really appreciate it. I’ll look into the suggestions. Right now leaning towards Oakley or Anon.


I never tried Anon (my face is happy with the Oakley Flightdeck XM fit), but hubby adores the magnetic lense change system. May by worth a look at. I envy him for his super easy quick lense change


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

when I did a snowcat trip in BC (very humid compared to what I am used to) the goggles would fog up very bad while in the cat. the guides said don't wipe them off, just let them clear as you get out of the cat and they will be fine. Sure enough, this seemed to work on that day. Probably 30 seconds or so if I remember correctly, and the lenses cleared without being wiped. I would need more testing to see if this is really the way to go for keeping lenses fog free. Curious if others have also found this to be effective ??


----------

